# Heres that old rusted out 1937 motorbike tank i got yesterday



## ratdaddy (Jul 30, 2012)

Started alittle restore work on the cycyleplane i got yesterday.first shots is when i got it,the other are after we media blasted it and welded up the hole they cut to put in a later horn button.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 30, 2012)

*More pics*

Heres a few more shots


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 30, 2012)

*well done*

Looks like it went to a good home.what do they mean by a BC tank?I don't know enough about these tanks.it seems like there wad a lot of commotion over it.just out of curiosity what is the value. Of that tank.and what would it br worth if it had the original.paint.no holes.or dents/pitting/rust.and what model bikes did that tank go on.? Thanks for the education.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2012)

L@@king good....glad it didn't end on the bay....
keep us posted, bri.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Tank*

I guess value has nothing to do with it.it took me 3 years to win   two.i have seen a few on ebut but i just couldnt winn em.and most of them are eat out on the bottom.everything ive seen goes fron 600-1100 but that dont mean you will get it.there is always someone out there with more money,but with it you have a motor bike with out it you have a bicycle.there was 5 came up on the the bay awhile back,when they got to 950 each the just went away.who know what they went for,they were all original paint tanks.i have found out that the only year that had the louvers and no reflectors like for a autocycle was 37.so i guess its a 37 and the serial number is c6xxx which also indicates that its a 37.there was only half dozen or so pinhloes in this one so its in pretty good condition.the frame,fenders and some other parts are at the media blaster right now.the frame showed to have been a bright red originally from a paint sample csi took from inside the bb.but i havent decieded if it will red or what.heck i might just leave it like this and just build it.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh man. ya gots to repaint her, and bring her to her former beauty. Nice job on the tank repair.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Tanks alot*

We build ratrod fords.so it not uncommon for us to weld up a hole.i laugh at alot of people when they see them rotted rusty bodies on the 29 fords and say that things eat up with rust.and iam like yea if it werent eatup i wouldnt be cutting it up.you can replace all the way around the bottom of a sedan in about 2 hours.oh yea the tank.its a really good tank and just needed alittle love.its sitting in the shop now waiting on that special acid to turn to primer.its the best stuff i ever used,its not por 15.this in a spray bottle and dries in about 30 min.you can buff it and use it like it is or paint over it.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2012)

I would love an old Ford...


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Great Score*

Congrats, Rat.  Sounds and looks to me, you have a little bit of knowledge about resurrecting the rotted and decayed (old cars and bikes).  I'm glad it got into a pair of skilled hands to bring it back to its former grace.  If you have the time, start a project tread and give us a play by play of its restoration.  Again, Congrats and great score.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 30, 2012)

i should have kicked in a cow or two. 

--------------------------------
in memory of my brother alain age 47. miss ya.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Restorations*

You know what they say about he who dies with the most toys.what would they say about a man that has had the most toys.blessed.i started restoring motorcycles at 12,after having hundreds of those and living thru it ive been blessed.then on to cars.30++ hotrods.few wrecks still kicking.and bicycles not much danger there and i still got all my fingers.1000+++ old bicycles.damn ive been having a good time.i started colllecting vintage bicycles in 83 and have restored a few.i will try to post some pics when i really get started.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 30, 2012)

got that, i invested in art and antiques/collectables.  wished i started on bikes but hey, whats a few less in the cubby.


____________
 in memory of my brother alain. age 47.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 30, 2012)

ratdaddy said:


> .i have found out that the only year that had the louvers and no reflectors like for a autocycle was 37.




Um, not quite. 35-36 Cycleplane/Motorbikes had no gills/louvers (pancake horns, no horn in tank). 37-39 had the gills with the horn. 39 had the straps set back like yours does. True 36-38 straightbar deluxe autocycles have the jewels/reflectors. 

That thing is a 39, which I like because the straps don't cover the paint job darts. Good job welding it up. Wish it were mine!!


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 31, 2012)

*yea were still working*

Yea were still working on dating it and getting the correct parts to build it.there is a guy  is helping me.get the parts i need.hoping to find a nice set of bars.on the bike chron.it has some 37 motorbikes that have louvers.but we will figure it out,thanks for your help


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 31, 2012)

*Also*

This tank has holes for a bottom strap just like the top.factory because it has the bridge made in it just like the top.does this help any


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 31, 2012)

ratdaddy said:


> Yea were still working on dating it and getting the correct parts to build it.there is a guy  is helping me.get the parts i need.hoping to find a nice set of bars.on the bike chron.it has some 37 motorbikes that have louvers.but we will figure it out,thanks for your help




Best of luck dating the frame, should be able to get close by serial. The tank is almost certainly a 39 by the location of the top forward strap.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 31, 2012)

*Acid Primer?*

I would be intersted in the name/brand/type of "Acid Primer" that comes in a spray bottle you are using, and where you buy it.

GenuineRides


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 1, 2012)

Im curious about the acid primer as well.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm curious about acid......


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 6, 2012)

*39 schwinn motorbike parts back from the blaster acid treatment*

Ok we figures out it a 39 motorbike acually it a bf goodrich streamliner but it going to be a motorbike now cause thats what i like.been working onthe tank and got it lookin pretty good and started priming.had to use a thimble full of glazing putty to get it real smooth.after i dollied out all the dinks.today i picked up the frame at the blasters and acid eched it so when it dries i can start priming it.here is the acid some of you pmed  me about.it works great and will make you paint last for years without having bubbles popin up thru the paint.i need a better set of fenders if anyone has a set and a set of schwinn crossbraced bars to have most everything to build the bike.if you cant read the ph number on the bottle lmk and i will put it in the next reply


----------

